Ask HN: What happened to Breadcrumb POS? - ErikVandeWater
======
jnoyes
Hi Erik,

Breadcrumb POS was acquired by Upserve in May 2016
([https://upserve.com/news/upserve-acquires-
breadcrumb/](https://upserve.com/news/upserve-acquires-breadcrumb/)), which
then rebranded the product Breadcrumb POS by Upserve.

The company offers a Restaurant Management Platform, which brings together a
restaurant POS, payments, analytics, a native mobile app for Android and iOS
devices, and integrations with more than 24 other vendors (Grubhub, Dolce,
7Shifts, TapHunter, etc.) in the space. Upserve received a strategic
investments from Vista Equity Partners in July
([https://upserve.com/news/upserve-partners-vista-equity-
partn...](https://upserve.com/news/upserve-partners-vista-equity-partners/)).

Hope this helps. You can see the Breadcrumb POS website here
([https://upserve.com/platform/restaurant-
pos/](https://upserve.com/platform/restaurant-pos/)).

Best,

Jesse Noyes, Senior Director of Marketing, Upserve

